# Christmas Rings from breakaway seals



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

I hope you can find my topic "breakaway seals" 

Benita


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

Here is what I do with them


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

After crochetting around and covering the ring continue to follow my picture 

Benita


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

Now you can decorate them as you please. Bearing in mind that you can use other colours to make up this ring in christmas colours as I will show you in the next few pics

Benita


----------



## Puppies101 (Nov 3, 2012)

What do you do with them after you crochet around them?


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

Here they are 
Benita


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Really cute.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

They bring back memories. About 10 years ago it was real popular around here to use the rings from the gallons of milk.


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

You can mix colours , also make a center piece and add to the center of the ring and it will look like these and lots more.
Benita


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful work.. :sm24:


----------



## JanetLove2Knit (Sep 18, 2013)

Those are stunning. The last one is my favorite because it is pansy colors & it is a year- round decoration. Lovely work.


----------



## sandisnow44 (Jul 1, 2011)

These are very pretty. But I guess I missed a post somewhere. What are these for and what are they made of(from, with )???


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Benita, happy to see another post with your wonderful items. These are so cute!!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Those are great


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

I will be here from time to time as I am so busy now with my paper in the front page of the local News that I have lots of enquiries . All my classes are FREE so I guess they know that they dont have to have money to join the group . 

Benita


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

Puppies101 said:


> What do you do with them after you crochet around them?


See the other pages I posted and you will see the results

Benita


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

See the rest of my Breakaway Seals entries and you will know what to do with them. 

Be creative and use them on your christmas trees gift wrap and lots of other uses 

Benita


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

What a clever idea! Guess who will be saving those blooming things now instead of recycling them ... :sm02:


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

They are really lovely. What a brilliant idea.


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

Lovely idea. You are very talented, Benita.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

They are beautiful, we don't get those seals, but I could use bangles, I used them with thread before, so may try this idea. Thank you for that.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Really cute idea!


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## Trekkiebigtime (Oct 13, 2015)

What a great idea and there are so many different sizes of bottles to get from.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

They are wonderful!


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

Cute idea. I love to recycle anything I can and often make crafty items from unusual things, I will have to try yours out.


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

You people are so clever. Waste not, want not , at its best.


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

Benita, glad to see your beautiful work, thank you for posting


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

You are so darn clever!


----------



## Miltongirl (Feb 19, 2013)

Very cute!


----------



## RobynMay (May 14, 2012)

Beautiful creative recycling.


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

Nice. I made wreath pins from soda bottle rings. Must have made hundreds over the years.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

What a cute idea. Have to start saving some rings, thanks.


----------



## pAnnieD (Aug 7, 2016)

My aunt used to make them and join them in a Christmas Tree shape, also made a wreath out of them as well.


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Cheerful little ornaments, will brighten up Christmas for many. Nice work.


----------



## ljsb3 (Apr 25, 2013)

Beautiful ideas again! Thanks for continuing to share with us. Some would be great Christmas Tree ornaments


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Good idea


----------



## Cookie1955 (Aug 10, 2015)

These are so pretty!! Thanks for posting! I used to do something similar using the rubber jar rings. Not sure whether you can even get them anymore, though.


----------



## mamanacy (Dec 16, 2013)

I think these are very pretty. They can be used for whatever you want to use them for-tree decoration, door knob decoration, anyplace that can use a little color. Use as package attachment. Let your imagination be your guide. N


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

Very pretty


----------



## HOT HANDS SUE (Mar 5, 2014)

benita
thank you for this idea. Can I have some sort of pattern for the petals please 
always LOVE new ideas, or re-invented,or brought back from years past, ideas


----------



## RevDi (Jul 8, 2016)

Very sweet!!


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Well aren't you the clever one. What an imagination to come up with something this beautiful. Thanks for all the pictures you took. Will bookmark this for future projects. Thanks again.


----------



## catherine nehse (Jun 4, 2015)

Very clever, thank you for sharing


----------



## Lorikeet (Jan 15, 2016)

That's the largest fish oil container I have ever seen. Great ideas for recycling. :sm24:


----------



## Katie in Maine (Jan 11, 2015)

Wow! Great ideas. Thank you for sharing


----------



## mamanacy (Dec 16, 2013)

I have a question-when you have crocheted around the ring, how many chains do you do for the loops and how many stitches do you skip to sc (?) , and how many crochets are in each shell? Would appreciate your answer. Thank you in advance. N


----------



## Adebimpe (Feb 23, 2015)

Very nice, I wish to know it as well


----------



## Malaika (Nov 25, 2013)

Great idea


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

To all those who left messages thank you for leaving them 

Benita


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

*1 half double crochet and 2 dc* then one ch and repeat * to * around. When you finish you will see you can thread a thin ribbon into the space where the 3 chains were made. Then after you decorate them as you wish

Benita


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

I have put in the pattern check through 

Benita


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Neat ideas thanks.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Benita, another great idea from you. Wish I had kept the rings from some of my different sized containers. Still there will always be more.


----------



## mrsmup (Jun 21, 2012)

I bet they would make adorable picture frames for the tree...I can see my pets pictures in them now❤


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

Well done, Benita, lovely recreations.


----------



## Geraldine04 (May 15, 2015)

benita1945 said:


> Here they are
> Benita


Oh my!!! Such a clever idea...you ought to patent this, what a clever idea. Geraldine in UK.

:sm24:


----------



## diobsession (Jun 29, 2011)

Oh so cute. What a great idea


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

What a wonderful idle so much you could with your pattern thanks for the pattern


----------



## auntiehenno (Apr 8, 2012)

I use the the medium sized white rings used for hanging things and make Christmas wreaths. Found some today in my "down sizing mess." So may try a few. Yours are really pretty.

Thanks

Helen


----------

